# SonarChart Shading from Navionics



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

There is an awesome new feature available from Navionics called SonarChart Shading. They are having a sale through May 31st in addition to the current rebate program for old charts. I've attached the link. I just updated my card for the Central Gulf of Mexico and it is incredible.




https://www.navionics.com/usa/blog/post/save-on-platinum-2019/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=2019_card_platinumsale&utm_content=sales


----------

